# Offshore crew needed for 9/17-18



## deerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

We are going offshore on saturday and sunday this weekend. Meet in Port O'connor tomorrow pm. spend the night get up early, head out. We have a 26' glacier bay and usually run out around 40 miles. We actually need a few extra people on board so if you have a friend, bring em. Cost = $200/day which includes everything - lodging, fuel, food and drink - you bring your own fishing equipment. let me know ASAP.
Donnie 
830.876.8956


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Swamper with school work*

I wish I could hit the seas with ya this weekend but back in college with a prof that likes homework so I have to pass but thanks again for the invites last week and this week maybe soon reel soon.


----------



## deerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Wave forecast for saturday turned really bad - we are rescheduling this trip for Sunday - Monday now 9/18-19. Anybody want in - call me # on at top.


----------

